# Painting A Fiberglass Canoe ??



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

So I was given a old Sears and Roebuck 15ft canoe from the 1970's. Yes it had some holes that I have fiberglasss cloth patched and did some fiberglasss Bondo work as well. Next going to sand it down and straighten it out as much as possible but do I epoxy primer then gel coat or do I even need to gel coat if going to epoxy primer then going to do a sea camo on it . Any help or tips ?? Thanks again.....Rich


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

what kind of paint is the sea camo, gej coat is great for a pretty shiney hull, but i would think primer and your sea camo for tha canoe


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

For my sea camo pattern I should say I was going to use oil base.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I just used Krylon rattle cans and a stencil... ETA I don't know what "sea camo" is so your mileage may vary...


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Maybe I should say blue camo instead of sea camo lol lol my bad lol........


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

FlyFishRich said:


> Maybe I should say blue camo instead of sea camo lol lol my bad lol........


Do you mean camo like those hideous navy fatigues?


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes kinda lol,.....


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

FlyFishRich said:


> Yes kinda lol,.....


Have at it... Its yours ain't it?


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes it's mine......Rich


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Rust-Oleum topside paint works well. You can get semi-gloss or gloss and a decent selection of colors. You can thin it with paint thinner just a bit and use a foam roller to apply it & get a nice smoothe result. YouTube Rust-Oleum roller paint for some pointers.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the tip, but got rid of the canoe so I could get a 14ft v bottom....Rich


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

For those who are still following this...I picked up a 70's model fiberglass canoe 10 years ago and after some cleaning, just painted it with some outdoor house latex paint that I got cheap from Home Depot discount rack. Someone returned a full can of dark green paint and I used that. I followed up with a homemade stencil and flat spray can paint. I don't use the canoe much, but it has held up nicely.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice job Rob.....


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

That looks great!


----------

